# WICC Greatest Bluefish Tournament on Earth



## cocoflea

It's this weekend folks it starts at 12:01AM on Saturday and ends at 5:00PM on Sunday Top Prize is $25,000 Good luck to all that is in it


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings David!

How'd you do?


----------



## cocoflea

*First Day Update*

Well we had 3 runs but only one was a fish run and that was a Striper the other 2 runs were osprey taking the live bunker going back out at 4:30 and will get an update when I get back BTW got a pic of the Striper that my friend Steve caught will post it soon.


----------



## cocoflea

well the end of day one a decent day 5 blues caught none of them big enough to weight , but the highlight of the day was my friend Steve was able to recover a pole that was dropped off of the boat in 50 feet of water so it was a good day after all


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings David!

Sounds like a great time on the water -- hopefully the weather was as nice up that way as it was down here....


----------



## Rugger

My brother fished Manhasset Bay/Sands Point/Whitestone Bridge from a charter yesterday morning, the Port Washington Pier last night, Little Neck Bay this morning and Port Washington again this afternoon and got nothing but snappers. He said the bunker were so thick he actually "gill netted" a couple of them on his fishing line! Also interesting, there were just about no bunker scraps in the wash or on the beach around Little Neck Bay this morning-- lots of bait, but not a lot of chopping. Strange, eh?


----------



## sandcasting

thought of the tourney today when i landed a tiny 12 inch blue in the warm florida waters. hopefully, you got a bigger one to take to the scales today. let us know about what size blue it took to get in the money.


----------



## cocoflea

just got back very long day caught fish none big enough winning fish was 14 lbs caught by a 14 year old girl I say good for her  I will post what we caught sometime this week fun was had by all.


----------



## cocoflea

in case you missed it here are the winners

1 KIRSTEN GLAVIN 14.58 $25,000 Terminal Tackle Co. Inc 

2 NICK KANTZAS 14.38 $10,000 Fisherman's World

3 PETER MUFF 14.28 $3,000 Four Winds Tackle Shop 

4 EDWARD CLOUGH 14.12 $1,000 Captain Morgan's Bait & Tackle 

5 RICHARD PANEBIANCO 13.97 $1,000 Ralph's Fishing Station 

6 VINCENT RETTURA 13.88 $200 River's End Bait & Tackle 

7 JOHN MARINO 13.85 $200 Duffy's Bait & Tackle 
8 PETER ZORSKAS 13.80 $200 R & G Bait & Tackle 

9 RON BURDICK 13.69 $200 Captain Morgan's Bait & Tackle 

10 LOU DEFELICE 13.66 $200 Dee's Bait & Tackle 

11 GEORGE MORRISON 13.66 $200 Four Winds Tackle Shop 

12 DANNY BOCHINNO 13.60 $200 Captain's Cove 

13 EDWARD COPPERTHITE 13.58 $200 Captain Morgan's Bait & Tackle 

14 TOM HEINLEIN 13.55 $200 Jack's Bait & Tackle 

15 MARCIO MORAS 13.44 $200 Rudy's Tackle Barn 

16 BRAD COX 13.35 $200 Rudy's Tackle Barn 

17 JOE RODGERS 13.33 $200 Duffy's Bait & Tackle 

18 STEFAN GJURAJ 13.26 $200 Jack's Bait & Tackle 

19 BROOKE DELFINI 13.21 $200 Captain Morgan's Bait & Tackle 

20 CLIFF DEAN 13.08 $200 Northport Rod & Reel 

Weigh Station Port Prize winners 


1 JOSEPH ROSENKRANTZ 13.07 Captain Morgan's Bait & Tackle 

2 CARLOS CRUZ 12.98 Jack's Bait & Tackle 

3 EDWARD BORSARI 12.94 Dee's Bait & Tackle 

4 STEVEN COURTRIGHT 12.93 Stratford Bait & Tackle 

5 ROCCO FRATTAROLI 12.83 Captain's Cove

6 KEN GABIANELLI 12.75 Outdoor Sports 

7 JOHN DUNICAN 12.71 Terminal Tackle Co. Inc. 

8 JON DAVIS 12.70 R & G Bait & Tackle 

9 JAMES QUINN 12.68 Northport Rod & Reel 

10 GREG SCARAMELLA 12.67 River's End Bait & Tackle 

11 RONALD LOTT 12.56 Fisherman's World 

12 JOEL FREITAS 12.55 Rudy's Tackle Barn 

13 MARK BOLITHO 12.21 Duffy's Bait & Tackle 

14 LINDA PERICO 12.20 Ralph's Fishing Station 

15 JAMES FERCHLAND 12.12 Four Winds Tackle Shop 

16 CARL STARK 10.71 Hudson Park Bait & Tackle 

Sorry for the lateness of the posting I will do better in the Future. amd BTW the winner was only 14 years old.


----------

